# Wireless connection keeps dropping on kernel 4.9

## Mardok45

I'm running ~amd64.

I'm not sure if the problem is in the kernel or NetworkManager, but after upgrading to kernel version 4.9 from 4.4, the connection keeps dropping for some unknown reason.  It seems the interface is constantly being brought down and back up.

dmesg

```
[  654.808240] wlp3s0: authenticate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

[  654.825789] wlp3s0: send auth to XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  654.827856] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  654.829768] wlp3s0: associate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  654.833827] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  654.833934] wlp3s0: associated

[  674.736952] wlp3s0: authenticate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

[  674.754411] wlp3s0: send auth to XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  674.756350] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  674.758249] wlp3s0: associate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  674.762266] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  674.762371] wlp3s0: associated

[  711.801719] wlp3s0: authenticate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

[  711.819376] wlp3s0: send auth to XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  711.821317] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  711.822179] wlp3s0: associate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  711.826200] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  711.826305] wlp3s0: associated

[  742.794489] wlp3s0: authenticate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

[  742.812235] wlp3s0: send auth to XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  742.815513] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  742.815862] wlp3s0: associate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  742.819893] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  742.819996] wlp3s0: associated

[  748.786845] wlp3s0: authenticate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

[  748.804152] wlp3s0: send auth to XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  748.806084] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  748.808024] wlp3s0: associate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  748.812059] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  748.812173] wlp3s0: associated

[  758.786533] wlp3s0: authenticate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

[  758.804051] wlp3s0: send auth to XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  758.805985] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  758.806190] wlp3s0: associate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  758.810218] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  758.810328] wlp3s0: associated

[  769.803153] wlp3s0: authenticate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

[  769.820549] wlp3s0: send auth to XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  769.822491] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  769.823406] wlp3s0: associate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

[  769.829621] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  769.829725] wlp3s0: associated

```

NetworkManager:  This message keeps repeating.

```

Feb 12 17:04:15 mardok-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager[2116]: <warn>  [1486937055.8134] sup-iface[0x1662ab0,wlp3s0]: connection disconnected (reason -4)

Feb 12 17:04:15 mardok-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager[2116]: <info>  [1486937055.8276] device (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected

Feb 12 17:04:15 mardok-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager[2116]: <info>  [1486937055.9196] device (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Feb 12 17:04:16 mardok-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager[2116]: <info>  [1486937056.9935] device (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> authenticating

Feb 12 17:04:17 mardok-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager[2116]: <info>  [1486937057.0005] device (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associated

Feb 12 17:04:17 mardok-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager[2116]: <info>  [1486937057.0137] device (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: associated -> 4-way handshake

Feb 12 17:04:17 mardok-laptop-gentoo NetworkManager[2116]: <info>  [1486937057.0232] device (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

```

I only get this problem when running the 4.9 kernel.  4.4 works fine.  Any help will be appreciated.

----------

## Mardok45

My problem is very similar to these threads:

https://forum.manjaro.org/t/realtek-rtl8192ce-driver-issues-with-kernel-4-9-6/16906

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/52741

Looks like I'm not the only one, and ath9k is not the only driver affected.  Has anyone else experienced this issue and have you found a fix?

----------

